# What did you get at BTS XD !!!!



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Seeing as no one else has made this yet I thought I'd put it up nice and early. What has everyone got at BTS?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

well it isnt open yet and I am gutted because I have a stomach bug and cant go


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great time there. Hopefully Ali and I will be there next year


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> Hope everyone has a great time there. Hopefully Ali and I will be there next year


 
In hope everyone has a rubbish time in sulky, jealous, belly achy kind of way


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

it will be open to all the helpers picking the best stuff out i bet


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

well i got a Brachypelma emilia  nearly got an alipes centipede but I decided against it


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

I came away with
B. Auratum (grown on sling)
B. Boehmei Juvi and 4 slings
B. Albiceps Juvi

and an 18" glass tank for a Fiver 

It was like a heard of stampeding buffalo at the beginning and I couldn't get anywhere near the stalls with my 3 year old son. 
In the end I had to leave it until about 1pm before I even looked at buying anything. 

One of the worst exhibitions (fairs) I've ever been to (i've been to loads of reptile fairs). I even ended up with one of the organisers pushing past me in a door way and he hadn't even got the manners to say thanks for letting him through.
Last time I go to a BTS exhibition and I know I won't become a member of BTS. Bunch of ignorant so and so's :bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Five albiono jade African land snails for my oldest daughter. 

I was in there at 8am as a helper on the DMS-Vivaria table, didn't see many helpers buying everything up to be honest, most seemed to wait until the doors were opened to the public before going to buy (I bought the snails as I was leaving at just after 12).  Anybody who visited the DMS-Vivaria table, I was the tall guy with the short hair and glasses.

Lots of gorgeous inverts there though, I was seriously tempted by some of the giant stick insects, not to mention the katydids, mantids, grass hoppers, leaf insects, brachypelma, giant millipedes........... If only I had a bigger house. lol

I was certainly very very impressed by the scale of the exhibition, and the variety of critters there for sure.

Ade


----------



## Fruzzy (Jan 10, 2012)

I came away with what I actually went for: a P Metallica sling. I also bought a sub adult A Genic, and my OH bought a rainbow crab. The show was, in my humble opinion, excellent - and the people we met were all so friendly.


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a chaco golden knee sling, a Costa Rican tiger rump sling, a salmon pink birdeater juvie unsexed and a lovely martinique sling. Also grabbed some supplies. Had a great day, everyone was friendly and I will certainly be going again.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Forgot I also got a new cage for my A.genic


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I did go in the end - got a nhandu cromatus, a GBB and a tiger beetle
I have to say the venue was too small and some people were very rude pushing in the way of kids etc. I enjoyed but it is a shame that some people are pig ignorant especially around wheelchairs.

I also spotted a few mislables T's which I was quite chuffed at being as I am a novice.

I bought some enclosured from DVS vivaria and I have to say the quality and value for money is incredible, really nice guy up for a bit of banter and a deal


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Smudge375 said:


> I came away with
> B. Auratum (grown on sling)
> B. Boehmei Juvi and 4 slings
> B. Albiceps Juvi
> ...


I've been to two bts expo's and not had any problems at all.


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

I had 3 Cyriopagopus sp.Sulawesi black, Cyriopagopus sp.Sumatra Tiger, Encyocratella olivacea, Orphnaecus sp.blue Panay, Chilobrachys sp.South Vietnam blue, Haplopelma sp.”minax/big black”, Ephebopus cyanognathus, (All slings) T. stirmi (grown on sling), 2 Juvi P. murinus, juvi H. hainanum, juvi M. robustum, a pair of Epibolus pulchripes & a Scolopendra subsnipes :2thumb:


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

happycoop123 said:


> I had 3 Cyriopagopus sp.Sulawesi black, Cyriopagopus sp.Sumatra Tiger, Encyocratella olivacea, Orphnaecus sp.blue Panay, Chilobrachys sp.South Vietnam blue, Haplopelma sp.”minax/big black”, Ephebopus cyanognathus, (All slings) T. stirmi (grown on sling), 2 Juvi P. murinus, juvi H. hainanum, juvi M. robustum, a pair of Epibolus pulchripes & a Scolopendra subsnipes :2thumb:



Take it your numbers came up on the euro millions!:lol2:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was very reserved today as I was buying some inverts on behalf of a friend so got a bit scared that I had spent to much. Ended up with for my collection a load of fruit beetle larvae and 5 dung beetles, did get loads of supplies as well and once id worked it out didn't spend to much either :2thumb:. Couldve bought so much more though. Great show today, thanks to the organisers for such a good day :2thumb:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

My first BTS show and certainly my last :-/ awful venue a lot of really pig ignorant people and it really wasn't worth the 5 hour round trip I will stick to the donny show for my T's in the future. I got a few T's nothing too special but really happy with my adult Nhandu Carapoensis she's a stunner and £25 :-0Just another quick moan .... I really think some of the people that were buying 
Various things should give there head a shake and buy some soap and deodorant phew the smell ..........


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

happycoop123 said:


> I had 3 Cyriopagopus sp.Sulawesi black, Cyriopagopus sp.Sumatra Tiger, Encyocratella olivacea, Orphnaecus sp.blue Panay, Chilobrachys sp.South Vietnam blue, Haplopelma sp.”minax/big black”, Ephebopus cyanognathus, (All slings) T. stirmi (grown on sling), 2 Juvi P. murinus, juvi H. hainanum, juvi M. robustum, a pair of Epibolus pulchripes & a Scolopendra subsnipes :2thumb:


i could not be more jealous of what youve bought 

especially the cyriopagopus sumatra tiger :bash:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

retic lover said:


> My first BTS show and certainly my last :-/ awful venue a lot of really pig ignorant people and it really wasn't worth the 5 hour round trip I will stick to the donny show for my T's in the future. I got a few T's nothing too special but really happy with my adult Nhandu Carapoensis she's a stunner and £25 :-0Just another quick moan .... I really think some of the people that were buying
> Various things should give there head a shake and buy some soap and deodorant phew the smell ..........


Must admit I do have to agree with one thing there seemed to be a lot of people that had never learned or even heard of the words excuse me! Plus I think humongous ruck sacks should be banned :lol2:


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

tom495 said:


> Must admit I do have to agree with one thing there seemed to be a lot of people that had never learned or even heard of the words excuse me! Plus I think humongous ruck sacks should be banned :lol2:


i could imagine ruck sacks being annoying 
i think the use of trolleys should be put in place buying 20+ adult t's


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you folks all find the other 2 halls? There was a 2nd sales hall and also an exhibition one, but you had to go through the first hall and then along a corridor to get to them. The second sales hall was at least twice the size, if not bigger, than the first one, but didn't seem as busy when I went through to have a look.

I guess I was very lucky though, as I managed to get around fine without shoving or been shoved. That said, I've seen the pushing in front in the past when I used to go to UK Frog Day. End of the day though you get the same thing in supermarkets, some people are just rude wherever they are.

Ade


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

never saw the exhibition room?! was it next to the second sales hall? what was in there?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Interesting day went to BTS and bought a few then went on to someones house who was selling up and bought some more -

1xB.smithi juve
2xG.rosea juve
2xG.rosea rcf sub adult
1xH.mac A/F
2xN.chromatus A/F
2XB.boehmei A/F
1xG.pulchra sub adult female
1xB.albiceps A/F
2xP.miranda juve
1.P.lugardi A/F









P.lugardi









N.chromatus









B.albiceps









B.boehemi

Regards,
Buzz


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the hall to the left. When I looked I could only see part way down and didn't see anything, so didn't bother going in. Had a sign up though saying exhibition room, and another saying some chap was giving a talk or something in there at 1:30 I think it said?

There was definitely a huge turnout though, folks were still queueing up to get in when I left at around 12! I feel sad that some folks didn't have a great experience there, but not been a fan of crowds myself I can see why some wouldn't. That corridor to the other halls was particularly narrow, and we had to wait for quite a while for traffick coming in the other direction to break a bit so we could get back to the first hall.

Gorgeous Ts Buzz! I was seriously tempted by a Mexican red knee myself, but my wife had asked me not to so I didn't. lol I was even more tempted though by some of the other insects.

Ade


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

MaskFac3 said:


> Seeing as no one else has made this yet I thought I'd put it up nice and early. What has everyone got at BTS?


I managed to pick up Sericapelma Rio Sereno and Sericapelma Santa Catalina juveniles.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

I got:

A. geniculata slings x4
M. balfouri grown on sling
P. striata SA/F

Nearly really pushed the boat out on an AF X. immanis but managed to hold back lol


----------



## charlotte01 (Mar 15, 2008)

It took 2 an half hours my first time got a praying mantis, millipede and a giant white knee the only thing I didn't like was that some people didn't know how to say excuse me other then that I enjoyed it


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

I had an awesome day. Picked up an adult female P.subfusca, female P.metallica, 2 juvie P.ornata's and some equipment.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think its a little unfair to blame the BTS for how some people act.

Ive been going to the show for the last 6 years, it draws a large crowd, understandably there's going to be some queues around tables, but there's plenty of room to get around, and plenty of other stalls to check out. 

The school hall consists of the L shaped first hall which connects to the larger hall and the competition room where the lectures are plus the exhibits.

I believe the committee are looking at alternative venues.

I thought is was great fun, and the Saturday night drinkies beforehand was, as always a great way to socialise. Didnt buy any spiders, but came away with an Invicta mug, BTS T-shirt which is excellent, renewed my membership and won Best NW terrestrial for my A. geniculata \o/


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> I think its a little unfair to blame the BTS for how some people act.
> 
> Ive been going to the show for the last 6 years, it draws a large crowd, understandably there's going to be some queues around tables, but there's plenty of room to get around, and plenty of other stalls to check out.
> 
> ...


 A good place would be somewere like blackpool the pigeon show is held there its brill


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bts*

any further north and you will start loosing visitors to the show, its fine for you guys who live up north but the rest of us who live down south it would make it to far to travel.
id say the area its in is fine.
well done BTS i had a good day and looking forward to the next one :2thumb:

I Picked up 
Adult Female nhandu coloratovillosus
_*Adult Female Brachypelma albopilosum
*__*Adult Female Brachypelma sabulosum
2 x juvenile salmon bird eaters
Juvenile Chaco golden knee
2 x chile Rose

*_


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

griffin said:


> any further north and you will start loosing visitors to the show, its fine for you guys who live up north but the rest of us who live down south it would make it to far to travel.
> id say the area its in is fine.
> well done BTS i had a good day and looking forward to the next one :2thumb:


all the best shows are down south already


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> all the best shows are down south already


Which shows are they? I know of the one in Ashford, don't know if its one of the best though, not been to one yet myself


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

I was fairly reserved actually, i got:

AF O.aureotibialis
AF P.fasciata
0.0.2 C.Chichoi??
0.0.1 H.Guttata
0.1 H.Haininum
0.1 P.murinus
a really big fat (gravid?) Camel Spider
and i think that was it spider wise. 

Spent nearly as much on enclosures!


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

they need a venue change that place is to small plus trying to get a wheel chair round with a disabled person in would be near impossible.I strongly believe if bts used there brains a little more the show would get more visitors and more members would sign up.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I think its a little unfair to blame the BTS for how some people act.
> 
> Ive been going to the show for the last 6 years, it draws a large crowd, understandably there's going to be some queues around tables, but there's plenty of room to get around, and plenty of other stalls to check out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate  was it the big girl you loaned me?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Which shows are they? I know of the one in Ashford, don't know if its one of the best though, not been to one yet myself


SEAS is well worth going to and as poxicator well most likely admit it's two or three big Hall's and run by invictor .


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, it was the big girl I loaned you John, she recently moulted so was prime for entering into the competition.

Ray Hale has organised the BTS expo for the last 22 years, at the show he announced his retirement from organising which now is in the hands of Mark and Stacey Porter. I think constructive criticism is well worth providing to them directly or through the BTS forum/FB page or via Invicta which they are also committee members of. There will be some changes, very likely to include the venue, next year so now's the time to put those points to them. However I do believe the intention is to remain in the Midlands as its considered central with good networks (road, rail etc).


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I think its a little unfair to blame the BTS for how some people act.
> 
> Ive been going to the show for the last 6 years, it draws a large crowd, understandably there's going to be some queues around tables, but there's plenty of room to get around, and plenty of other stalls to check out.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think anyone was blaming the BTS for people's ignorance, however I do think a better bigger more open venue would have helped with this.

Unfortunately some people are just rude and will push and shove, for most it is just annoying but when you are with someone who is a wheelchair user or someone unsteady on their feet it can be not only threatening but dangerous.

I enjoyed the show but will take a cattle prod next time:no1:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah the bts cant be blamed for it at all, afterall what can you do about it, quiz people on their manners before they enter:lol2:
Maybe a bigger venue would help but it shouldn't be a issue where ever its located manners cost nothing.:whip:


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

jorge666 said:


> Take it your numbers came up on the euro millions!:lol2:


Haha i wish, if i had that sort of money the invert collection i'd have would be frightening :gasp:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Which shows are they? I know of the one in Ashford, don't know if its one of the best though, not been to one yet myself


They are all down south other doney and now yorkshire


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

tom495 said:


> Yeah the bts cant be blamed for it at all, afterall what can you do about it, quiz people on their manners before they enter:lol2:
> Maybe a bigger venue would help but it shouldn't be a issue where ever its located manners cost nothing.:whip:


You are right but it would help if the BTS organisers took a lead on it instead of adding to it.
In the end my 3 year old boy (who loves my spiders and was really looking forward to going) spent most of his time outside by the car with his mum whilst I tried to eyeball some T's.
The biggest problem for us was the lack of space, ruck sacks in the face and peoples manners.
I enjoyed it but wouldn't want to do it again at the same venue. Far too small.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I always remember the computer fairs in the late 90's/early 2000's were crowded and it was hard to get near the popular stalls, there'd be a line of people patiently waiting for the queue of people to move along and then some ill-mannered idiots would just push through. Frustrating but there's not much you can do about other peoples (bad) manners.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

A great day, good to catch up with people!
I came away with a lovely AF Monocentropus balfouri. Next breeding project me thinks:2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> I always remember the computer fairs in the late 90's/early 2000's were crowded and it was hard to get near the popular stalls, there'd be a line of people patiently waiting for the queue of people to move along and then some ill-mannered idiots would just push through. Frustrating but there's not much you can do about other peoples (bad) manners.


You have to kind of expect it, its like what 500 kids in a sweet shop. But the kids are grown up.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Exotic lets had 3 armoured ground crickets, they're currently munching on some veg and actively exploring their 4ft, id like someone to point me towards where I could get more of these? I also picked up 3 Pillbugs and a nice Scolopendra Spinniccipes Deehani (excuse the spelling)

Who saw the P.metallica on one of the german/french tables centre of the second hall? Gorgeous species and only tbe second time ive seen them in the flesh


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

The T Lord said:


> Exotic lets had 3 armoured ground crickets, they're currently munching on some veg and actively exploring their 4ft, id like someone to point me towards where I could get more of these? I also picked up 3 Pillbugs and a nice Scolopendra Spinniccipes Deehani (excuse the spelling)
> 
> Who saw the P.metallica on one of the german/french tables centre of the second hall? Gorgeous species and only tbe second time ive seen them in the flesh


I did. It was the first time i'd seen any pokies in the flesh before. That p.Met was lovely for sure.


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

I purchased a female P.metallica from the French chaps



The T Lord said:


> Exotic lets had 3 armoured ground crickets, they're currently munching on some veg and actively exploring their 4ft, id like someone to point me towards where I could get more of these? I also picked up 3 Pillbugs and a nice Scolopendra Spinniccipes Deehani (excuse the spelling)
> 
> Who saw the P.metallica on one of the german/french tables centre of the second hall? Gorgeous species and only tbe second time ive seen them in the flesh


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

All this whinging about the pushing and shoving. Man up guys! :devil:

Didn't really think it was as bad as people are making out to be honest. Yeah the corridors were a tad narrow but i saw plenty of people being polite and letting people go past etc.

No need to moan for the sake of moaning.


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

J87 said:


> All this whinging about the pushing and shoving. Man up guys! :devil:


So what you're saying is, Man up to the kids that wanted to enjoy the day but got elbowed and to those with disabilities that had difficulty getting around. I can really see who's the man here :censor: and I bet you where one of the ones with a ruck sack swinging in peoples faces and left their manners at home.


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Smudge375 said:


> So what you're saying is, Man up to the kids that wanted to enjoy the day but got elbowed and to those with disabilities that had difficulty getting around. I can really see who's the man here :censor: and I bet you where one of the ones with a ruck sack swinging in peoples faces and left their manners at home.


I got a bite! Too easy. Chill OUT you big silly!


I'm guessing this guy got pipped to a spider he really wanted by somebody twirling a rucksack around like a mace whilst elbow dropping kids in wheelchairs. 

NOBODY was swinging rucksacks around. Imagine what that would look like! Haha! You epitomize faux outrage and hyperbole pal. 

And no i didn't have a rucksack, i had a MANBAG. :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

J87 said:


> I'm guessing this guy got pipped to a spider he really wanted by somebody twirling a rucksack around like a mace whilst elbow dropping kids in wheelchairs.


Quite possibly the best image I've had all day. It's like something out of the alphabet of manliness.


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

J87 said:


> I got a bite! Too easy. Chill OUT you big silly!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this guy got pipped to a spider he really wanted by somebody twirling a rucksack around like a mace whilst elbow dropping kids in wheelchairs.
> ...


Ahhh, you did have a rucksack and no I'm not that vain about spiders. If I wanted a decent T I'd just get it off somewhere else


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

J87 said:


> All this whinging about the pushing and shoving. Man up guys! :devil:
> 
> Didn't really think it was as bad as people are making out to be honest. Yeah the corridors were a tad narrow but i saw plenty of people being polite and letting people go past etc.
> 
> No need to moan for the sake of moaning.


well everyone else must be wrong then - sorry:notworthy:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> well everyone else must be wrong then - sorry:notworthy:


there's always 1 :welcome:


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> well everyone else must be wrong then - sorry:notworthy:


You are forgiven.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

J87 said:


> You are forgiven.


 
thank :censor: for that - for a minute or two I was really worried


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> thank :censor: for that - for a minute or two I was really worried


Well I was going to challenge you to rucksacks at dawn.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

J87 said:


> Well I was going to challenge you to rucksacks at dawn.


 
I am not getting up at dawn for anybody - if you could make it mid - late morning I am up for it - although I understand when challenged to a duel it is the challengee to choose weapons - I choose sarcasm


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got beaten to a very large gravid camel spider I wanted not through any rudeness or bag swinging!! it was just because I paused to think, should've grabbed it while I had the chance! Really gutted I missed out on that wont happen next time :devil: 

Some peoples manners were a shame but was still a good day, to try and change the subject a bit anyone else have a similar near miss as me with the camel spider, or any animals you just regret not grabbing?


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

tom495 said:


> I got beaten to a very large gravid camel spider I wanted not through any rudeness or bag swinging!! it was just because I paused to think, should've grabbed it while I had the chance! Really gutted I missed out on that wont happen next time :devil:
> 
> Some peoples manners were a shame but was still a good day, to try and change the subject a bit anyone else have a similar near miss as me with the camel spider, or any animals you just regret not grabbing?



Hi, I thought that the show was a superb event, and very well attended and organised; I will definitely be attending again next year. I met lots of really good people yesterday, who were knowledgable and passionate about the critters they had for sale, and got to see a huge selection of spiders and other creepy crawlies all under one roof.

One thing I have learned though; if you see something that catches your eye, maybe a bit special or rare; don't think about it for too long if you are seriously considering buying it, or someone else will buy it and you may miss out. I saw a large female Theraposa Blondi at a show once, which I was tempted to buy. It was up for a very good price but I missed out because I decided to have a think about it, and then it was too late as I thought about it for too long; it was snapped up by someone else.:gasp:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

All the shows I have been to - BTS, SEAS, AES, the reptile shows at Kempton are all very very busy and crowded. If you don't like the pushing crush round the tables then its best to go a bit later in the day. Every year some people are bad mannered, and it would be interesting to know how much stock got theived this year!
If we go to SEAS we head for Sainsburys first for a nice cooked breakast until the 'must haves' go through the tables, at the AES we go straight upstairs for a coffee and its quieter up there to begin with. There is always plenty of stock on the tables, gone are the days when you had to queue at dawn for the glimpse of a P metallica.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> All the shows I have been to - BTS, SEAS, AES, the reptile shows at Kempton are all very very busy and crowded. If you don't like the pushing crush round the tables then its best to go a bit later in the day. Every year some people are bad mannered, and it would be interesting to know how much stock got theived this year!
> If we go to SEAS we head for Sainsburys first for a nice cooked breakast until the 'must haves' go through the tables, at the AES we go straight upstairs for a coffee and its quieter up there to begin with. There is always plenty of stock on the tables, gone are the days when you had to queue at dawn for the glimpse of a P metallica.


 
I didnt arrive until 1.30pm and some people were still pig ignorant - doesnt matter what time of day it is for rudeness


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Can we please move on from the rude people opinions. The whole point of this thread was to find out what people bought at the show, not to slag off the people that visited. The comments have been made, its time to move on to actually sharing what we all purchased. I'm actually thinking there's an ulterior motive here, so if it continues the thread will get locked. I'm sure some people will know exactly what I mean!*


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I missed this years show, it sounds like it was good though. I'd like to thank Ray Hale for all the years of hard work he's done!! Happy retirement Ray!!! xxx


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> *Can we please move on from the rude people opinions. The whole point of this thread was to find out what people bought at the show, not to slag off the people that visited. The comments have been made, its time to move on to actually sharing what we all purchased. I'm actually thinking there's an ulterior motive here, so if it continues the thread will get locked. I'm sure some people will know exactly what I mean!*


 
why is there a need to censor peoples genuine experiences of the show- I have no ulterior motive - however people respond to previous comments and then discussion ensues - that is how threads work isnt it. There does seem to be a little defensiveness regarding this. I have no idea why though - the organisors arent and shouldnt be held responsible for peoples behaviour


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> why is there a need to censor peoples genuine experiences of the show- I have no ulterior motive - however people respond to previous comments and then discussion ensues - that is how threads work isnt it. There does seem to be a little defensiveness regarding this. I have no idea why though - the organisors arent and shouldnt be held responsible for peoples behaviour


You're both right Mr strain but this threads for telling people what critters you git from the show, not the experience you had. Not only that it may deter people going in the future.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

tom495 said:


> I got beaten to a very large gravid camel spider I wanted not through any rudeness or bag swinging!! it was just because I paused to think, should've grabbed it while I had the chance! Really gutted I missed out on that wont happen next time :devil:
> 
> Some peoples manners were a shame but was still a good day, to try and change the subject a bit anyone else have a similar near miss as me with the camel spider, or any animals you just regret not grabbing?


No one as far as i've known has actually hatched them in captivity before or bred them. Every time they just get imported in the masses and inevtiably die off, usually not after very long.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> why is there a need to censor peoples genuine experiences of the show- I have no ulterior motive - however people respond to previous comments and then discussion ensues - that is how threads work isnt it. There does seem to be a little defensiveness regarding this. I have no idea why though - the organisors arent and shouldnt be held responsible for peoples behaviour


Because its off topic you need to do a post how did you find the show lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I was expecting to see lots of pics of peoples new additions, I'd have thought you'd all want to show off what you bought at the show lol.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> Because its off topic you need to do a post how did you find the show lol


 
But that would be deliberately provocative - I have listed what I bought at the show and simply commented about that which should not be mentioned.

I am happy to share again - I got a Brazilian red and white, a GBB, a tiger beetle, some fauns and a lovely custom enclosure from DVS vivaria. I also go a bacon roll for me and a hot dog for my son from the van outside:no1:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> *Can we please move on from the rude people opinions. The whole point of this thread was to find out what people bought at the show, not to slag off the people that visited. The comments have been made, its time to move on to actually sharing what we all purchased. I'm actually thinking there's an ulterior motive here, so if it continues the thread will get locked. I'm sure some people will know exactly what I mean!*


Like I said it was a pain but i still had a great time, no motive behind my comment. Plus I tried to change the subject lol :2thumb:


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I was expecting to see lots of pics of peoples new additions, I'd have thought you'd all want to show off what you bought at the show lol.


Good point heres a pic of my new scarab/dung beetles :2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

tom495 said:


> Good point heres a pic of my new scarab/dung beetles :2thumb:
> 
> [URL="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/tom4951/ACF1E5C2-EC70-47F5-851E-B9F9A4BC723D-1772-000001329EAB7E7B_zpsc4672809.jpg"]image[/URL]


do you have to feed them poo?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

tom495 said:


> Good point heres a pic of my new scarab/dung beetles :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/tom4951/ACF1E5C2-EC70-47F5-851E-B9F9A4BC723D-1772-000001329EAB7E7B_zpsc4672809.jpg]image[/URL]


Cool pick up, never seen or read anything about them being in the hobby. I have to ask though and this may sound really idiotic but don't they eat the dung? You gotta pop a squat over their enclosure every time they need to eat


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

haha that was my concern also, I knew a bit about there care but wanted to make sure which is why I asked a lot of questions before buying.

They will live happily on a diet of soft fruits and/or those beetle jellys you can buy. Dung is really only important should you want to breed, for courtship, laying and as food for the grubs.

I may give breeding a whirl but im not sure how I feel about going out collecting sheep or horse poo :lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

tom495 said:


> haha that was my concern also, I knew a bit about there care but wanted to make sure which is why I asked a lot of questions before buying.
> 
> They will live happily on a diet of soft fruits and/or those beetle jellys you can buy. Dung is really only important should you want to breed*, for courtship*, laying and as food for the grubs.
> 
> I may give breeding a whirl but im not sure how I feel about going out collecting sheep or horse poo :lol2:


 
smooth - I wonder if any of the food suppliers will start to stock
horse:censor::2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

tom495 said:


> Good point heres a pic of my new scarab/dung beetles :2thumb:
> 
> [URL="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/tom4951/ACF1E5C2-EC70-47F5-851E-B9F9A4BC723D-1772-000001329EAB7E7B_zpsc4672809.jpg"]image[/URL]


WOW!!

They look awesome :flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

tom495 said:


> I got beaten to a very large gravid camel spider I wanted not through any rudeness or bag swinging!! it was just because I paused to think, should've grabbed it while I had the chance! Really gutted I missed out on that wont happen next time :devil:
> 
> Some peoples manners were a shame but was still a good day, to try and change the subject a bit anyone else have a similar near miss as me with the camel spider, or any animals you just regret not grabbing?


That was me got the Camel Spider (and a rather lovely H.Haininum) from TSS, Sorry!!

If it's any consolation i missed out on a few bits myself. Id love to know who picked up the AF G.puchra from Olaf that i was umming and aahing over for a while....


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Diabolic Al said:


> That was me got the Camel Spider (and a rather lovely H.Haininum) from TSS, Sorry!!
> 
> If it's any consolation i missed out on a few bits myself. Id love to know who picked up the AF G.puchra from Olaf that i was umming and aahing over for a while....


ah it was you :bash: :lol2:

That's alright, like I say my fault should've just grabbed it! next show im not gonna allow any thinking at all, who knows what ill come back with. :lol2:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's what I bought  Really enjoyed the show!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

tom495 said:


> I got beaten to a very large gravid camel spider I wanted not through any rudeness or bag swinging!! it was just because I paused to think, should've grabbed it while I had the chance! Really gutted I missed out on that wont happen next time :devil:
> 
> Some peoples manners were a shame but was still a good day, to try and change the subject a bit anyone else have a similar near miss as me with the camel spider, or any animals you just regret not grabbing?


 Really regret not getting the mated orb weaver on the polyped table,and the nice sized salmon pink birdeater in the second hall, oh and not grabbing more pill bugs! Oh and not getting at least one mantid... I should have prepared ha ha


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*What a show*

Hi All
This was a superb show, well attended and as always very well organised, I am afraid you will always get some rude people (it seems to be a trait within the species) and the higher the turn out and the warmer the day the more it shows, but you can always come in a little later after the first rush or pull to one side to catch your breath and count to 10, and if you think that was crazy, try Hamm in June when it's warm!!! 
Apart from that we had a great day and chatted to loads who attended and all seemed on top form, I even managed to get off the tables and buy some Holconia insignis (Australian Huntsman spiders) and Barylestris sp. as well as a few other bits.

A great day and a HUGE thank you to all who worked on this event, I understand the amount of energy this takes and all for the hobby.

Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Picked up a couple of bits

2x C. chicoi juvs
5x C. bertae slings
1 C. bertae fem
1 Cyriocosmus sp Rio Nanay fem
2 x Ceratogyrus fems
2x A. minatrix fems (lookin for a male)
7x E. cyangnathus slings
1 adult female E. uataman
1 juv male E. uataman
1 fem S. calceata
1 fem and 4 juvs T. sucaerulecens (or however it is spelt)
5x Laos prison thingys slings
14 Sulwesi blacks slings
4x C. sheodti slings
2x t. truculentis slings
3x P. tigrinawesseli juvs
1 adult fem GBB
1 fem P. reducus
1 fem P. subfusca

Think thats about it got ?? spids and alot of roaches

Missed out on H. gabbonensis, C. elegans, perezmilsli, leetzi slings

R


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

*Hectic day but well worth it!**Thanks to everyone who managed to leave their misanthropic nature at home just for a day *
*I came home with
**1.0 Sphaerobothria hoffmanni *
*1.0 Macrothele gigas*
*0.2 Coremiocnemis hoggi*
*0.1 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*
*0.1 Phlogius sp "Sarina"*
*0.0.5 Haplopelma sp "Umpang"*
*0.0.6 Chilobrachys sp "Kaeng Krachan"*
*0.0.5 Chilobrachys sp "Sai Yok"*
*0.0.5 Chilobrachys sp "Sepilok"*
*0.0.4 Lyrognathus giannisposatoi*
*0.0.2 Lyrognathus crolatus*
*0.0.4 Psednocnemis brachyramosa*
*0.0.2 Hererothele gabonensis*
*0.0.3 Lampropelma nigerrimum *
*0.0.5 Tapinauchenius gigas*
*0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor *
*
*
*One of the Coremiocnemis hoggi females*
*







*


----------



## chris b (Aug 13, 2006)

i bought 0.1 haplopelma sp minax 0.1 haplopelma hainanum and idiothele mira.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Having made the late decision to go I then fell ill and ended up in hospital. I would have gladly exchanged my hospital bed for the hustle and bustle of the show.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

:whistling2:


pcharlton said:


> A good place would be somewere like blackpool the pigeon show is held there its brill


You will get to see some big cocks and hens at the pigeon fanciers show.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Baldpoodle said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> You will get to see some big cocks and hens at the pigeon fanciers show.


Just hens lol used to be a good weekend friday to sunday


----------

